# Show Your Talents/ Earn Rep!



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought I'd start a thread where people could demonstrate some of their mad skillz and in return earn rep from the rest of us.

You must SHOW us your talents - photos, poems, drawings - can you tie a cherry stem with your tongue? Can you balance a chair on your chin? Show me the money, baby, and I'll (we'll) shower you with rep!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I'm out. I can't SHOW you my voice. LoL This'll be fun to watch though.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2006)

First of the type. Taken by me in Long Island.




My best of the type. Taken by friend of her necklace. She posted the photo online, and I took it and did this.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Darn. I gotta wait 24 hours to rep anyone.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, I'm not doing this to get Reputation Points, I just figure someone asked for me (Generic "Me") to post this kinda stuff. *shrugs*

The first two are backgrounds I did for myself (I guess when I forgot my name... hehe). The third one is a drawing I did freehand by looking at the exact picture. *shrugs*

I have tons more, but those are my favorite for some reason. 

View attachment JustinGlassRingsSMALL.jpg


View attachment JustinWater1abcdefghijklmnopqrsSMALL.jpg


View attachment Gohan1.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll give it a try.

One is a tree in the light of the rising sun, a shot I did several years ago.

The other one are some axes I've drawn on PC. 

View attachment Axes.jpg


View attachment Baum im Sonnenaufgang.jpg


----------



## Mini (Apr 22, 2006)

A short story I wrote a few years back. Enjoy. 

View attachment Harold Johnson.doc


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Well I'm out. I can't SHOW you my voice. LoL This'll be fun to watch though.



I guess I'm with you, Blackjack. I sing in my church choir and do a fair bit of cantoring. I'm also very good with karaoke. We'll just have to enjoy others' more visual talents. So far, there are some very good ones here.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 22, 2006)

A lot of board people have already had the misfortune of hearing me sing, and I don't think they want to suffer that again.  I'm not rep hunting _but_ since people are showing pictures, a fair portion of my photography is at http://fotofairy.com

One of my favourites:



​


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 22, 2006)

> Cycle of Suburbia
> 
> The street lamps flicker on in their horribly modernistic fashion,
> The darkness fleeing the ever spreading neon lights.
> ...



A poem I wrote.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 22, 2006)

My art and writing samples page  
http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 22, 2006)

*I've shown some of these before, I think it was on the Dim boards. 

For someone who's only had a few lessons, I'm fairly proud of them. Otherwise I would never show them on the internet. 

I only do large paintings in soft pastels. However, I also do also enjoy doing folk art in acrylics. *


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

I can't give out any more rep for a little while, but I'll catch up with everyone.

Thanks everyone for showing your stuff. We are one talented group of people.


----------



## Tina (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, there's some real talent here!

Joa, I love working in pastels -- particularly Rembrandt brand. They're obscenely expensive, but soft as silk to work with. Also, Conte Crayons are marvelous, too. What do you like to use?


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Wow, there's some real talent here!
> 
> Joa, I love working in pastels -- particularly Rembrandt brand. They're obscenely expensive, but soft as silk to work with. Also, Conte Crayons are marvelous, too. What do you like to use?



*
Hi Tina

Rembrandt is the only pastel I work in. I've got some ideas, thanks to an amazing photographer who is allowing me to pastel paint a some of his photos, so maybe in a few months I'll have others to show....maybe! 

As for the price of the pastels, through pure luck I won a couple of art prizes a few years ago. So I spent ALL the money on materials. *


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2006)

A few years ago, I decided to write a short story. While I write all the time in my job, I hadn't written any fiction since I was a child. I decided to give it a try, and began writing a story that focused on the combination (and the similarity) of the craving for food and the craving for sex. Hence the name - "Hungry for Your Touch".

When it was partially done, I emailed it to Conrad to see if he would be interested in publishing it in Dimensions (the print mag) when the story was completed. 

I didn't hear back from him, so when I dropped him a line asking if he'd received my email, imagine my surprise when he responded, telling me yes, he received it, and the story would be in the next issue (already at the printer). Ooops...the story was unfinished. :shocked: 

Well no one seemed to notice - they pretty much assumed it just ended with that scene. I've written more of it since then, but never really did anything with it.

Here is the story as it appeared in Dimensions a several years ago:

Hungry for Your Touch​
The addition of "to be continued" at the end was my request to Conrad when I saw he'd added it to the site here. He was happy to comply.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 22, 2006)

Everyone's stuff here is great. Joa - I'm especially impressed with your art. It's beautiful. You should be very, very proud.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> A few years ago, I decided to write a short story. While I write all the time in my job, I hadn't written any fiction since I was a child. I decided to give it a try, and began writing a story that focused on the combination (and the similarity) of the craving for food and the craving for sex. Hence the name - "Hungry for Your Touch".
> 
> When it was partially done, I emailed it to Conrad to see if he would be interested in publishing it in Dimensions (the print mag) when the story was completed.
> 
> ...



Ugh..I can't rep you! I've given out too many today.  

Anyway, I thought your story was very interesting, well written, and entertaining. I'm usually not into feederism stuff but it was gettin' hot hot hot. I hope you write more!


----------



## ripley (Apr 22, 2006)

Here is a blanket I made for my mom for a Christmas present a few years ago.




(Sorry about the poor picture quality. She took them, printed them out herself, mailed them to me, and I scanned them in.)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 22, 2006)

I suppose I COULD post a story on here... one I've done a while back. This was during an unpleasant time (I won't say a rough time, because in retrospect I was just young and dumb. LoL) and like Cal in the story, I wrote it more to help myself understand the situation. I've written other short stories, but the only ones I feel attached to are based on a video game, and I doubt they would receive much attention here. 

View attachment Story - Cal.doc


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 22, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Everyone's stuff here is great.



Well, I guess I'll just have to change that then, won't I?

My heavy metal webcomic - Started on 7/04 and got something like forty comics out. Most of them are inside jokes that you'd have to be a little up on your metal for. "When God Logs Off" and "Holy Crap" are my favorites.

Of Mushrooms and Men - Super Mario comic I did in my freshman year of high school. "Plumbing Problems" is one of the funnier ones, but it's a little gross.

I'm yet to recieve a recording of the stand-up comedy I've done at my school, I'll see what I can do about that. If I wrote it out some humor would be lost.

I've also got a whole bunch of music written but nothing recorded. I could easily export it as a MIDI but it would sound like butt. Besides, I've already embarassed myself enough in this post.


----------



## rudeboy (Apr 22, 2006)

i dunno which of my cartoons to post, so i'll just give the link to my DA site

http://rude-boy13.deviantart.com

you can see the most recent one i've done on the front page, and if you click on "deviation gallery" you can see all the pieces i've uploaded. I don't think they're all that good, but comments are always welcome, and this "rep" intrigues me.


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 22, 2006)

rudeboy said:


> i dunno which of my cartoons to post, so i'll just give the link to my DA site
> 
> http://rude-boy13.deviantart.com
> 
> you can see the most recent one i've done on the front page, and if you click on "deviation gallery" you can see all the pieces i've uploaded. I don't think they're all that good, but comments are always welcome, and this "rep" intrigues me.



1. You're an awesome artist. I especially liked "Stupid People Shouldn't Breed."

2. Ska is sweet.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ugh..I can't rep you! I've given out too many today.
> 
> Anyway, I thought your story was very interesting, well written, and entertaining. I'm usually not into feederism stuff but it was gettin' hot hot hot. I hope you write more!



Thanks, Nancy! I thought it had a kind of "soft" feeder quality to it, focusing more on the sensuality of eating.

Glad you liked it.


----------



## missaf (Apr 22, 2006)

Three of my best photos, two have been published


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2006)

missaf said:


> Three of my best photos, two have been published



OMGOMGOMG IT'S DEVIL'S DEN!

Sorry, I kind of have an orgasm whenever I find someone other than myself who has been to Gettysburg.

That said, the shot itself is a damn fine one.


----------



## rudeboy (Apr 23, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> 1. You're an awesome artist. I especially liked "Stupid People Shouldn't Breed."
> 
> 2. Ska is sweet.



thanks, man. That's cool of you to say


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> A short story I wrote a few years back. Enjoy.



Great stuff Mini. Somehow I expected it to be something like that.


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 23, 2006)

How should I post my 60,000 unfinished novella?


----------



## Jes (Apr 23, 2006)

the shot I tried posting won't post.


----------



## ripley (Apr 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> the shot I tried posting won't post.




What's wrong, buttercup? Can I help?


----------



## Jes (Apr 23, 2006)

It might be too big!


----------



## missaf (Apr 23, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> OMGOMGOMG IT'S DEVIL'S DEN!
> 
> Sorry, I kind of have an orgasm whenever I find someone other than myself who has been to Gettysburg.
> 
> That said, the shot itself is a damn fine one.



Every excuse I can find, I go to Gettysburg and take photos :wubu: Rain or shine, the battlefield really impacts me and I hope to communicate that in pictures


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hungry for Your Touch​
> The addition of "to be continued" at the end was my request to Conrad when I saw he'd added it to the site here. He was happy to comply.



Wow! Excellent story. I wish there was more to read.


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> A short story I wrote a few years back. Enjoy.



Great story Mini!


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 23, 2006)

::whistles a pitch so high only dogs can hear it:: An' if you don't like that, I've got this:

Still hasn't got any new BBW work to show,
--Littleghost  

View attachment cheri's-fairy.jpg


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> Here is a blanket I made for my mom for a Christmas present a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's adorable!:wubu:


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 23, 2006)

missaf said:


> Three of my best photos, two have been published


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5352&d=1145763830

Oh my gosh that's the Gugenheim! Hahaha who made that and why? I built some funky things out of legos when I was younger, but nothing that complicated - a submarine for my toy horses to sail around in was probably the most complicated. And I built a spiralling tower of lincoln logs one time when I discovered that you could make moebius squares out of them. Like that M.C. Escher picture of the endless square steps:
http://www.bedlam.syol.com/ascendin.jpg


----------



## missaf (Apr 23, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5352&d=1145763830
> 
> Oh my gosh that's the Gugenheim! Hahaha who made that and why?



Legoland has an entire section of the park entitled "Miniland USA," where you can find just about anything Americana style -- New Orleans, New York, San Francisco, LA, New England harbors, I'll post some more of my favorites soon!

I knew you art lovers and New Yorkers would like that one


----------



## ripley (Apr 23, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> That's adorable!:wubu:




Thank you.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

missaf said:


> Legoland has an entire section of the park entitled "Miniland USA," where you can find just about anything Americana style -- New Orleans, New York, San Francisco, LA, New England harbors, I'll post some more of my favorites soon!
> 
> I knew you art lovers and New Yorkers would like that one



I once saw some really cool Lego art at The Mall Of America!

The Legos made a dinosaur, motorcycle and several other things.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> My art and writing samples page
> http://home.comcast.net/~wickeddelight/



I really love much of your artwork

..especially the Origamy Rose! *WOW!!!*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

seavixen said:


> A lot of board people have already had the misfortune of hearing me sing, and I don't think they want to suffer that again.  I'm not rep hunting _but_ since people are showing pictures, a fair portion of my photography is at http://fotofairy.com
> 
> One of my favourites:
> 
> ...



You've got some really beautiful photographs of nature. :bow: 

I love the UmpQua River and Bridge photo. *beautiful colors!*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 23, 2006)

herin said:


> Wow! Excellent story. I wish there was more to read.



Thank you! I did write more, but never did the final editing. Also...it seemed to go on and on and they _still_ didn't have sex :doh: So I decided to give up for a while, and never got back to it.

I think I felt like I needed more experience with the food/sex thing, so I never quite got them to that point.

I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 23, 2006)

*Thank you everyone for all the points you've awarded me and your comments on my art. I'm really touched! 


I'm totally blown away with the amount of talented people contribute to this board. The poetry, stories, photography, embroidery, art, are all simply amazing!*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Joa, I can't believe that you have only had a few lessons.

Awesome artwork!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Joa, I can't believe that you have only had a few lessons.
> 
> Awesome artwork!


* 
Thanks Swampy! 

It's totally true about the classes! I took about two dozen lessons quite a few years ago. It wasn't until I stumbled upon the pastels one day, while at art class, that I found the medium I felt was made for me. My art teacher use to just about pull her hair out with 'my style'. She wanted me to be so much more loose. However, I found using my fingers to form the human body, my additional tools. After laying down the basic colour tones, I use my fingertips to shape the arms, legs, muscles of the body. I can actually 'feel' the shape of the person I'm painting.

Too bad, I've never sold any of them... 

Oh well, they fill up my walls.... *


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I really love much of your artwork
> 
> ..especially the Origamy Rose! *WOW!!!*



Thank you very much!  I haven't remembered to add the link to my samples page yet, but I have written up instructions for how to make the origami roses if anyone would like to attempt one:
http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=374702


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> Here is a blanket I made for my mom for a Christmas present a few years ago.



:doh: I never thought of my sewing/embroidering. Yours is fantastic! Thanks for sharing that. I make quilts, but don't have any photos right now; I've given them all away up to this point. But thanks for reminding me that it can be considered an art form.

There are just so many beautiful things to look at and read on this thread. I hope it stays on the first page for a while.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 23, 2006)

Wonderful work!

Glad to see such a diversity of talent and passions.
Inspiring.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> My heavy metal webcomic - Started on 7/04 and got something like forty comics out. Most of them are inside jokes that you'd have to be a little up on your metal for. "When God Logs Off" and "Holy Crap" are my favorites.
> 
> Of Mushrooms and Men - Super Mario comic I did in my freshman year of high school. "Plumbing Problems" is one of the funnier ones, but it's a little gross.
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2006)

So much talent and I still can't give out rep yet!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Here are my contributions... from the archives because I've done nothing creative recently.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here are my contributions... from the archives because I've done nothing creative recently.



*Are you serious!!!......Did you do those sculptures, TFG? They are absolutely fantastic!!! I'd love to give that a try. What medium did you work in? Any other photos of your work? WOW!!*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *Are you serious!!!......Did you do those sculptures, TFG? They are absolutely fantastic!!! I'd love to give that a try. What medium did you work in? Any other photos of your work? WOW!!*




I didn't do the sculptures!  I took the photos....


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I didn't do the sculptures!  I took the photos....



*hahahaha.......oops!!!....great photos anyway!!.... *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2006)

Two of my poems...Eek! I've never shared my poetry before.  

*Bring It On*
_By Nancy K. Smith 4/10/04_

Bring on the suffering
Bring on the strife
Bring on the bitter words
Sharp as a knife

Bring on the anger
Bring on the pain
Shower it down on me
Like acid rain

Bring on the heartbreak
Bring on the tears
Flood me with bad dreams
Of my deepest fears

Bring on the hate
Bring on the shame
Bring it all on
Lets play this game

Bring it on, people
Let the hurting begin
Show me your worst 
And just _watch_ me win

***

*Work In Progress*
_By Nancy K. Smith 7/04/04_

Like a question unanswered 
Unfinished, undone, 
Imperfect, incomplete
A game left un-won
A puzzle without a piece
A sweater half knitted
A paper unprinted
A wedding dress not fitted
I am all this partialness
I am all this fragmentation
I am food uncooked
I am a newborn nation 
I am nothing more
I am nothing less
I am only me
I am a work in progress


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 23, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Two of my poems...Eek! I've never shared my poetry before.



Well, you should have. These are wonderful.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, you should have. These are wonderful.



Thank you *blush*


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow the talent is amazing....good work guys/gals!!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 24, 2006)

Grey Summer

Like sweet music in your ears, 
Her voice was the prefect bliss. 
Alas such things fade to grey, like the summer in which you met. 
Her voice has lost its place, her face all to similar, 
How you fondly remember that first ever kiss. 
Her mind soon changes and then forgets, 
Your laugh, your whit, your charm all to familiar. 
Her body is no longer the center of your worship, 
Your company no longer any great prize. 
As you drift apart, neither seeming to want nor care, 
Her once once smiling face now lacking even friendship, 
For the precious moments you both once cherished are indeed very rare; 
And just like that summer when you both met, both your lives have turned grey.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Darn this rep limitation! I'll send a rep your way as soon as I can, Australian Lord. That was very touching!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2006)

This is one I did for a class assignment last year. I've been in a creative slump recently (more the norm than the opposite, it seems  ), but I actually started two new ones this weekend. If I finish before this thread dwindles away, I might post them, as well.


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Great! You're quite right, "When God Logs Off" & "Holy Crap" are awesome!   I start laughing evren if I just think of them. But your Mario stuff isn't bad, either.



Thanks!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


>


Reminds me of a picture I have taken on a class trip back when I was in school. Really nice.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 24, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Grey Summer
> 
> Like sweet music in your ears,
> Her voice was the prefect bliss.
> ...



*I like!  *


----------



## 4honor (Apr 24, 2006)

I make Jewelry
I Sew well
I can touch my nose with my tongue - _picture to follow_
I write OK, but have not done so for months.

Sorry not a good visual on the Following:

I am a good cook and bake even better.​I sing well.​I can arrange flowers and used to for Weddings​
View attachment Cacophany.JPG


View attachment Wedding 4honor.jpg


View attachment Chapter One.doc


----------



## 4honor (Apr 24, 2006)

I promised a picture of my dubious talent of putting my tongue on my nose.:eat2: 

View attachment Tongue on nose.JPG


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 24, 2006)

4honor said:


> I promised a picture of my dubious talent of putting my tongue on my nose.:eat2:


*
I've never been able to that, yet what did I just try to do, again!?....:doh: *


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2006)

Everyone here is very talented. I've enjoyed reading and seeing everyone's works. Thank you all for sharing, it's rather fun to see the talents of y'all. 

Tiger Lilly, I thought I already made a post to you about your artwork, but apparently it didn't get posted. But, I just wanted to say you have a great eye for color and shadow. Your work is fantastic.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my poems and the rep points. It means a lot 

Nancy


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> This is one I did for a class assignment last year. I've been in a creative slump recently (more the norm than the opposite, it seems  ), but I actually started two new ones this weekend. If I finish before this thread dwindles away, I might post them, as well.



I love this creative piece of artwork, JoyJoy! 

I really like your use of colors, dimensions for the objects you used.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 25, 2006)

well, i make jewelry, i write poetry, but my all time love is photography, here are a few pics, or maybe one, if that is all i can load


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 25, 2006)

how bout some songs!

http://www.johnsebben.com/music/songfiles/001.mp3
http://www.johnsebben.com/music/songfiles/002.mp3
http://www.johnsebben.com/music/songfiles/003.mp3
http://www.johnsebben.com/music/songfiles/004.mp3
http://www.johnsebben.com/music/songfiles/005.mp3
http://www.johnsebben.com/music/songfiles/006.mp3
http://www.johnsebben.com/music/songfiles/007.mp3
http://sebben76.tripod.com/cheetosong.mp3


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Apr 26, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> :doh: I never thought of my sewing/embroidering. Yours is fantastic! Thanks for sharing that. I make quilts, but don't have any photos right now; I've given them all away up to this point. But thanks for reminding me that it can be considered an art form.
> 
> There are just so many beautiful things to look at and read on this thread. I hope it stays on the first page for a while.



Along the same lines, I'm a talented knitter. You can see examples on my blog here: http://fluffyknitterdeb.blogspot.com and here's my latest finised project, a lace shawl for my Mom for mothers day.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2006)

I do 3D graphics and animation.











=Divals


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2006)

Various styles of beaded jewelry. These necklaces and bracelets are czech glass and sterling silver and have a line of coordinating earrings. I'm actually selling them and it's very exciting. They lay on the neckline very nicely which you can't tell from the photo, sadly. Shout out to Ripley for shrinking my piccie. 

View attachment SSCoinNeck_Brace[2]SMALL.5.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 26, 2006)

thank you for posting something positive!! i feel the need for some good vibes here lately...again, thank you!!!!

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 26, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> thank you for posting something positive!! i feel the need for some good vibes here lately...again, thank you!!!!
> 
> "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."



LOL.. the days of plum colored hair.

Glad you've enjoyed the thread - I have too!


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 26, 2006)

I wrote a poem titled "I Am the Fat Girl"
several people have read it. Les Toil has it featured on his site.
I've also found it on a french site.

*I Am The Fat Girl*​
I am a piece of everything beautiful
in the world
this is why I am larger than you
I am made of so many wondrous things
you could never imagine
sometimes, you pause 
to look at me deeply


I am everything in my past
My childhood house rests on my shoulders
The neighbors' yards, no boundaries
I am a Chinese maple tree, with stairs in its boughs
I am those first stars


I am the water fountain, outside
that I made a wish in thirty minutes ago
I am the portrait artist who tries to catch
twinkles inside your eyes


I am the wings of all the last breaths
of flight
I am the child skipping without reason
I am a gentle newborn sigh


I am the Virtuous Lion
outside The New York Library
I am the angel who pushes
shadows out of harm's way


I am the moon
shimmering on the pond
The stick the dog laps into its happy mouth
I am the moment before
two hands join


So as for your comments: "Look at the Fat Girl,"
"You have such a pretty face, if only you would lose weight",
"Such a face, gone to waste"...


They reflect back to you... for I am a mirror
among precious other things


Yes, I am the fat girl
and... *"I am".*​


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 26, 2006)

Here it is in French:


Je suis une part de tout ce qui est beau 
dans le monde 
c'est pourquoi je suis plus grande que vous 
Je suis fait de tant de choses merveilleuses 
que vous ne pourrez jamais limaginer 
parfois, vous faites une pause 
pour me regarder religieusement 

Je suis tout dans mon passé 
La maison de mon enfance repose sur mes épaules 
Le voisinage, aucunes frontières 
Je suis un arbre chinois en érable, avec des escaliers dans ses branches 
Je suis les premières étoiles 

Je suis leau de la fontaine, dehors 
où j'ai fait un souhait il y a une demi heure 
Je suis lartiste qui essaye d'attraper 
les scintillements à l'intérieur de vos yeux

Je suis les ailes qui créent tous les derniers souffles 
par leurs mouvements
Je suis l'enfant sautant sans raison 
Je suis un doux soupir de nouveau-né 

Je suis le vertueux lion 
devant la bibliothèque de New York 
Je suis l'ange qui repousse 
lombre du mal 

Je suis la lune 
qui brille sur l'étang 
Le bâton que le chien heureux machouille dans son gueule 
Je suis le moment davant 
deux mains qui se joignent 

Pour pour vos commentaires: " Regardez la grosse fille, "
" Vous avez un si joli visage, si seulement vous perdriez du poids ", 
" Un tel visage, cest du gâchit "..

Ils se reflètent en vous... je suis un miroir 
précieux parmis d'autres choses

Oui, je suis la grosse fille 
et..."*Jexiste*".​


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Various styles of beaded jewelry. These necklaces and bracelets are czech glass and sterling silver and have a line of coordinating earrings. I'm actually selling them and it's very exciting. They lay on the neckline very nicely which you can't tell from the photo, sadly. Shout out to Ripley for shrinking my piccie.



*Your jewelry looks fabulous Jes! 

I'm just about to start doing some beaded jewelry. A friend of mine is makes the most amazing earrings with the tiniest of beads. She's talked another friend and I into giving it a try. 

Note to self: Add very good magnifying glass to shopping list. 

ps.....Jes, do you sell your jewelry on Ebay, if so, what's your store name?*


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> *Your jewelry looks fabulous Jes!
> 
> I'm just about to start doing some beaded jewelry. A friend of mine is makes the most amazing earrings with the tiniest of beads. She's talked another friend and I into giving it a try.
> 
> ...


Thanks much for the compliment, TL. I don't sell on ebay--some years ago, when it was cheaper and the market wasn't flooded, it might've been a good idea, but now...? 

Instead, I sell in consignments shops, at craft sales, and to friends, etc., who see my pieces. It's very rewarding the first time you get a compliment from someone who doesn't have to give you one, so prepare for it! It's a nice moment. I always sell at a good price b/c I'm cheap, and I want people to feel things are within their grasp (and mostly b/c I'm cheap.  )


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow. Y'alls're _dripping_ with talent. 

Note to self: Write Legoland and warn 'em they've got folks driving the wrong way on Fifth Avenue in front of the Guggenheim. And we don't take kindly to vehicular lawlessness here in Gotham.

(Great thread, Laura.)


----------



## missaf (Apr 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Wow. Y'alls're _dripping_ with talent.
> 
> Note to self: Write Legoland and warn 'em they've got folks driving the wrong way on Fifth Avenue in front of the Guggenheim. And we don't take kindly to vehicular lawlessness here in Gotham.
> 
> (Great thread, Laura.)



Haha! I'll be sure to mention that when we hit there next week, BB


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a poem I wrote today in class. Hopefully the formatting turns out all right.

RAiNFALLS

It falls on our head//harmless?
Beating down
Beating down

Wash the earth clean
It can't work for all
Beating down

The sky is crying our sins
Beating down
Beating down

Come down clean
A dream
A fantasy of life beating down

Beaten down the child of light
Wild light wild life
Beating down

Sit on the ground
Appreciate your own your orderly
Beating down

This is our immortal
Our legendary
Beating down

Lost lost in time
In a rhyme of ending toward ending
Beating down

Or upward into sky
Power in the building night light
Beating down

Love outlasts the end final ending
This time the leader is lost in time's time
Beating down

Drive away from the hole
Bodies lie within
Sacrifices
Appease the dark
The rain
Beating escape
Beating down
Down
Our own downtrodden
Bea
___ting
_______DO
__________w
___________n.



=Divals


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 27, 2006)

Well if everyone is going to post poems, I better post one of my song lyrics. 


Open Yourself
by sunandshadow

We huddle from the dark and chill,
And the howling of the wind,
And all of us are lonely,
Each trapped in his own skin,

For men are only flesh and dreams,
Blood and bone and sin;
Leave not each other in the cold,
But Open! and take them in.

[Open] Open your heart, [Open] open your eyes,
[Open] Part your wet lips, [Open] part your soft thighs;
Sow though there's no time to reap,
Then take a breath and leap!

This world is cold and lonely,
And no matter how many times
Or how truly you give your heart away,
Requitement may never be thine.

Requitement may never be thine, my friends,
And the world cannot be fought.
But on good days, with courage, it may be faced;
Happiness is not found, but wrought.

So paint your face and frame your loins
With tassels to entice.
Curve your lips with promises,
Sway your hips with spice.

Love the wounded ones, my friends,
As the night is loved by the day.
Love the prettiest when you can,
And the wittiest when you may.

All of us are tattered,
With time and care worn thin,
But broken things are beautiful,
And pain and love are kin,

For men are only needs and hopes,
Wishes, wants, and fears;
Leave not each other to despair,
But hold them and dry their tears.

[Open] Open your heart, [Open] open your eyes,
[Open] Part your sweet lips, [Open] part your warm thighs;
Sow though there's no time to reap,
Then take a breath and leap!

It is enough to love one thing
As hard and pure as you can.
It is enough to make happiness
For one woman or one man.

I only hope for kindness,
I will not cry for love,
But give my own as freely
As the sun shines from above.

I only hope for poetry,
I will not ask for more,
But be content to leap at the sky
Though I have no wings to soar.

[Open] I open my heart, [Open] I open my eyes,
[Open] I part my red lips, [Open] I part my white thighs;
I sow though there's no time to reap,
Then I take a breath and leap!


----------

